# proyecto con sensor y puerto paralelo



## edwardo040 (Nov 18, 2005)

proyecto con sensor
Porfavor necestito de su ayuda es urgente.
Se los agradeceía mucho.

1) Tema del proyecto: cto que utilize algun sensor, y el puerto paralelo

2) Descripción del proyecto: lo que detecte o para lo que funcione el proyecto tiene que leerlo el puero paralelo, mediante un convertidor analogico digital y controlar lo que el puerto lee mediante un programa de C++ para DOS,

3) Que busca demostrar el proyecto: Debe tener algun cto como un transistor o un OP AMP que es lo que estoy viendo de tema en clase 

4) Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee: Básico. 

5) Lenguaje de programación que maneja: C++ 

6) Nivel académico: Superior estoy en ESCOM


----------



## Raflex (Nov 27, 2005)

Hola, necesitas un adc como el ADC0804, ese lo consigues facilmente, la entrada que maneja el conversor es de 5V, si tienes un sensor con diferente salida necesitas hacer un acondicionador de señal con op-amp para que te maneje la salida de 0 a 5V. Las salidas digitales del adc te recomiendo que las aisles del puerto paralelo de la pc con optoacopladores, las entradas del puerto son los pines 2 al 9. Para leer el dato en la computadora utiliza la funcion inport (inport32 segun la version) de C++, el registro de datos por lo general es el 378H, lo puedes verificar en el panel de control.


----------



## jpd_525 (May 6, 2009)

buenas... tengo que realizar un proyecto  en c++.  una de mis ideas es manejar el puerto paralelo y realizar un humedimetro ( medir la humedad de los cereales). me gustaria que me informen mas o menos el tipo de censor posible.
 otras de mis ideas es manejar el puerto joystick por el tema que con el paralelo no voy a poder manejar tanta información ( osea la variacion de grados es como aplia con ese puerto).
 me gustaria que me recomienden por cual puerto es mejor hacerlos y mas o menos una idea de como realizarlo.
  espero su respuesta desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## latino18hvm (May 6, 2009)

Ps amigo puedes utilizar el puerto serial pero si vas a trabajar con ICs TTL tendrias que utilizar un MAX para bajar el voltaje de el serial a niveles de 0 a 5v.
y una idea de como hacer el humedimetro lo puedes hacer con un puente de wheastone y amplificarlo con un amp op, utilizar unos terminales de cobre


----------



## jpd_525 (May 7, 2009)

gracias amigo...
  por los puertos paralelo y joystuick por cual me recomendas que lo haga por que eso puertos lo manejo algo mas! y tambien unas de mis diduas que por si el puerto joystick voy  a tener algun drama para programar en c++?
 me seria muy util si vos tenes alguna información o algo en cuanto el humedimetro o el programa que gie un poco!

a otra pregunta tenes alguno idea de cual es mas o menos la formula para calcular la humedad de lo sereales porque tiene que  ver el pero que estes midiendo y de mas ya que saca un porsentaje eso!

 si tienes algo para aportar me va hacer muy util desde ya muchas gracias espero yu respuesta....


----------



## latino18hvm (May 7, 2009)

mira esto
http://www.pce-iberica.es/medidor-d...humedad/detector-humedad-cereales-fs-2000.htm

http://ar.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090206095815AAxBdZK

y busca bien en google


----------

